# AG Growth International (AFN.TO)



## james1989 (Sep 29, 2011)

Curious as to what peoples thoughts are on this company. Seems to be very attractively valued to me.

PE(TTM) 12
Doubling of revenues from 07 -10
Tripling of net income from 07 - 10
Gross Margin - 38% for 2010, 41 % for 09
Profit Margin - 14% for 2010 
Current Ratio - 2.4

Forward PE( based on analyst estimate of very poor Q3 and Q4) - 14.8

Company earned 2.78/share in 2010 and is expected to earn 2.16/share in 2011.

Company beat analyst expectation for Q2 2011 by $.16/share. 

Currently yielding over 7%

Thoughts ? I'm thinking of starting a position this week. Hoping for some sort of decline in the markets and being able to pick it up close to $30.


----------

